

Please review my startup - Answerous - jorkos

We built Answerous to solve the following problem: there is no easy way to receive private video answers online. This is a problem because it makes it very difficult to do things like teach foreign languages at scale; solicit video feedback from customers; ask job candidates screening questions; and survey dispersed populations.<p>As a business, we intend to be a platform that is used by businesses (primarily) for a variety of applications, including those already mentioned.<p>We are aiming to roll out our pricing plans by the end of October following further product refinement. To that end, i'd really appreciate your input and perspective. We will be making one fundamental change this weekend that automatically makes the first video question/message public, giving users a choice to respond...fyi. Thank you Eoin (@bitesizeirish) for that feedback!<p>Thanks for your time.
======
mise
As Jordy mentioned, we're using this on <http://www.bitesizeirishgaelic.com/>
to get people to practice the Irish language they learn in our lessons. But
I'm sure there's clever folks out there who will figure out a really killer
way to use the service.

------
dolphin
Some visual feedback. I don't know if it's just me but the mission text "The
easiest way to ask..." is blurry. I'd consider changing the
shadowing/background color/font.

------
jorkos
clickable: <http://answerous.com>

